# Want to add more speakers to my system



## Guest

I have a panasonic home theater system, 1000w. it's in my basement. and i want to run more speakers on the other side of the room for filler next to the pool table and bar. is it ok to just double up the connections from the front L and R into a splitter and run the other small wattage speakers. will this cause a problem or would it work. some help would be really appreciated.. thanks


----------



## eugovector

*Re: NEED HELP!!!*

Nope, that will drop the impedance load, don't do that. Find your aux out, tape out, or something to that effect. Buy a long RCA cord from monoprice.com and a small amp like this:
http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-958
or for a little more money, get an entry level receiver from shoponkyo.com

Good luck.


----------



## salvasol

*Re: NEED HELP!!!*

What abou one of this??? 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...selector&s=A-StorePrice-RSK&parentPage=search

This is what I use on my living room ... I'm running seven pair of speakers inside and outdoor :yes:


----------



## Guest

*Re: NEED HELP!!!*

hey salvasol how are you hooking it up to your system? by the way thankyou very much for both of your responses.


----------



## salvasol

*Re: NEED HELP!!!*



eriktylermorgan said:


> hey salvasol how are you hooking it up to your system? by the way thankyou very much for both of your responses.


Easy ... just connect to front speakers terminal on the receiver, then connect the speakers to the selector; there is a push buttom for every pair (you can decide which speakers you want to use), this is good because this selector matches the impedance of the speaker to the receiver and avoid problems ... :yes:

I'm using a Sony STR DG500 (rated 100WPC @ 8ohms, receiver can handle impedances from 8-16ohms) ... like I said, I'm running seven pairs of speakers, according to the selector manual the receiver is handling 13.5 ohms when I use all speakers.

I'm using two selectors, one for speaker A and one for speaker B; that's how I can run up to eight pairs of speakers ... Never had a problem with this set up :yes:

Good Luck


----------



## superchad

*Re: NEED HELP!!!*



eugovector said:


> Nope, that will drop the impedance load, don't do that. Find your aux out, tape out, or something to that effect. Buy a long RCA cord from monoprice.com and a small amp like this:
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-958
> or for a little more money, get an entry level receiver from shoponkyo.com
> 
> Good luck.


In regards to the first statement,
That is only half right, that would be the results if you ran speakers in PARALLEL but if you had say 4Ohm speakers you could wire them in series which would double the impedence to 8ohms so there are a COUPLE ways to do this but ultimately better options.
Here us a quick example of series wire for extra speaker:
When you wire in series you go positive of reciever or amp to speaker 1 positve then from speaker 1 negative to speaker 2 positive then speaker 2 negative back into reciever negative. I used this form or wireing for my seat bass resonators in my theater because I needed to raise the ohm load to lower my amps output so not to blow units and it worked great


----------

